# What now???



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hiya girls

Thanks for reading

I just got my     yesterday .... I'm so grateful and excited! I swear by acupuncture. 1month of getting it and I'm pregnant after trying 3years. 

I'm currently 4weeks 2days... Really early stage... I'm with the rfc and on the waiting list for oi injections... My doctor says don't contact them until 6weeks but I'm not sure... Would they do an early scan? Xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats Hails,

They prob wudnt scan you till you till you are 7/8 weeks. DO you have to tell the rfc that you are preg, ir can you say you just want to stop treatment?

How soon can they detect a heartbeat?

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi   thanks for replying 

I have acupuncture to thank for the position I am in.. I wouldn't have ever conceived without it.
I was told if your pregnant naturally 2 let them no... I'm not sure if they will scan or not.. Think heartbeat detected at 6weeks...


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Hails

Congratulations on your result!! Brilliant news.

I was thinking about going for acupuncture and now I think I will.  Hope it works so well for me. Who did you go to?

Thanks
Boo

xxx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations Hunni

Ive Just Had A BFP Thru Icsi @ RFC And They Will Not Scan Me Till 7wks So Im Told!! But If I Was You I Would Ask Them For A Scan After All They Give U The Clomid xxx

Jay xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

congrats hun

its usually closer to 7wks before they scan u cos before that can be harder to see heartbeat,my first scan was 6+5 and thankfully saw it!!

Jillyhen how r u gettin on?

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jen

im good thanks e/c shud be tues or wed all my follies are growing nicely.

Congrats jaylee i didnt realise that you where testing so soon.

Jillyhen


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Hails,

Congratulations! you must be over the moon, have to say I'm totally jealous! Who did you go to for acupuncture? You're not in belfast are you, I can't remember, anyway would love to know who your therapist was so I can go get jabbed too!

Hugs
x
d


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

good afternoon ladies, more good news on the thread....big congrats Hails on ur bfp hun, lets hope ur wee bubba snuggles in nice n tight xx

Boo + Duckybun, I also has accupuncture for my first ICSI tx and got a bfp so I'm totally convinced it played a major part in my positive result. I went to Blackstone Physiotherapy in Moira + went with Kay the owner, she's fab. Have been to her several times over the past 8 years for accupuncture on my bad back and I have to say I think she's excellent at wot she does. The protocol she uses for IVF treatment is one session on the morning of embryo transfer, then another session 48 hours later....I went for about a month before my e/t as it really does help relax you and it helps the blood flow in ur uterus.

Kay was really lovely as she opened up at 7am morning of my e/t so I cud have my accu session before + again she opened up on a Sunday as that was 48hrs later and I was due my last accu session,, I really thought that was so kind of her and i'll def be going back to her next month when I start tx again.

Im not saying it'll def work for everyone but as long as u can tell urself u tried ur best + gave it ur best shot then u can have peace of mind at the end of it all.

Good luck with ur treatment grlies...lets hope we'll hear good news for you both soon

Lynn xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks Lynn,
I'll give her a call!
xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hiya girl 

Sorry only getting back to you's... I went to a place in duke street in Londonderry... Hua Tuo- here's the number if anyone needs it 02871310202 she is totally amazing... I have been trying three years and I'm totally blessed to be in this position... I pray my baby stays with me...   
Totally different feeling when your pregnant... The worrying starts but need to relax.. Lol the joy of hormones.

Thank you for all your kind words girls... I wish you loads of luck...
I rang my clinic... They don't need to scan there happy enough with it being natural.   fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies, can I ask how much these places charge and do they make you take wee black tablets??


----------

